# Teaching interview questions



## Lewy1983 (Dec 19, 2011)

Hi all,

I have an interview for a teaching position in Bangkok in a couple of weeks.

I have 4 years experience so am aware of the general teaching questions that may be asked. Just wondered if anyone could give me advice on anything else that may be asked specific to teaching abroad.

Any help would be greatly appreciated, very nervous already!

Thanks


----------



## chu082011 (May 29, 2012)

Lewy1983 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have an interview for a teaching position in Bangkok in a couple of weeks.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your posting.


----------

